# water heater maintenance



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just curious if anyone else performs maintenance on hwhs and if so how far do you go?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Just curious if anyone else performs maintenance on hwhs and if so how far do you go?


Wats a HWH?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Wats a HWH?


Hot water heater


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Hot water heater


Not much hot water heaters here.... Actually I don't think we have any


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Not much hot water heaters here.... Actually I don't think we have any


Really..what do you guys have as primary source of hw? Tankless are hard to put in BC of code restrictions and not everyone has hydronic heating, where an indirect would be ideal


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

He's busting your chops. He wants you to call it a water heater, not a HOT water heater........:laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

One of my biggest peeves, when H/O keeps repeating HWH......


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> He's busting your chops. He wants you to call it a water heater, not a HOT water heater........:laughing:


Ha I'm all for jokes but that's how we referr them


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ha I'm all for jokes but that's how we referr them


Why would you heat hot water? That's what your saying when mentioning HWH.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Ha I'm all for jokes but that's how we referr them


 





I used to say 'hot water heater' and a plumber asked me, "Why do you need to heat hot water, if it's already hot?"

I'm from Rockland county NY (upstate) and as far as I remember, everyone called it 'hot water heater'. Maybe a regional thing.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Why would you heat hot water? That's what your saying when mentioning HWH.


I get it LOL....but you know what I meant ball breakers lol


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> I get it LOL....but you know what I meant ball breakers lol


By you using term HWH I went through your posts and was determining if you were an actual plumber.

By the way I didn't see an intro posted, you must of slipped by unnoticed. Prove me wrong.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

:laughing: so now you know its a cold water heater


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> :laughing: so now you know its a cold water heater


Yes sir lol


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> By you using term HWH I went through your posts and was determining if you were an actual plumber.
> 
> By the way I didn't see an intro posted, you must of slipped by unnoticed. Prove me wrong.


What do you mean by intro?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> What do you mean by intro?


yes did you do one ?


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> yes did you do one ?


Yes yes yes finally sorry


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Yes yes yes finally sorry


Finally I can move my foot


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Primary advertising piece for us is water heater inspections including flush.

Check water temperature
Flush sediment
Check burner
Check burner chamber for signs of corrosion
Strapping
T & P
Venting
Shut off valve
Water connections
Inspect anode rod

Most need new anode rods due to consumption or passivity.

Some show signs of failure and allow the customer to choose replacement before it decides o leak.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I never understood why people get so bent out of shape about that. 

It's a heater that makes hot water = hot water heater :yes:

I don't call it that but I don't have a problem when other people do. I also use the term when targeting keywords.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> I never understood why people get so bent out of shape about that.
> 
> It's a heater that makes hot water = hot water heater :yes:
> 
> I don't call it that but I don't have a problem when other people do. I also use the term when targeting keywords.


To each their own I say..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> To each their own I say..


 






Or as the french say, "Chacun a son gout."


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or as the french say, "Chacun a son gout."


Here in.bklyn we say fuggetaboutit


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Here in.bklyn we say fuggetaboutit


 




I used to visit Borough Park when I was a kid to see my relatives. The main street was Ditmas Ave. My family lived on 42nd street. That neighborhood was Hacidic and Italian. My family is straight up NY Italian.


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I used to visit Borough Park when I was a kid to see my relatives. The main street was Ditmas Ave. My family lived on 42nd street. That neighborhood was Hacidic and Italian. My family is straight up NY Italian.


Thats a prodominant Jewish area now...aka they don't use my.company lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...My family is straight up NY Italian.


Pretty cool. MizBiz hails from Brooklyn as well. Loved visiting there. 

Her dad couldn't believe she was going to marry an Irish kid in Oklahoma. :laughing:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Pretty cool. MizBiz hails from Brooklyn as well. Loved visiting there.
> 
> Her dad couldn't believe she was going to marry an Irish kid in Oklahoma. :laughing:


Ha that's funny...born and raised here in bklyn...wayyyy to much competition here


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Thats a prodominant Jewish area now...aka they don't use my.company lol


I worked for Italian owned companies and we worked for plenty of jews, this is Brooklyn! 

But anyway you can't find parking in Boro park to save your life, so why would you want to work there!


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I worked for Italian owned companies and we worked for plenty of jews, this is Brooklyn!
> 
> But anyway you can't find parking in Boro park to save your life, so why would you want to work there!


Beautiful thing is we don't lol


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a big plumbing outfit in tribeca that is a jewish family run company, I can't remember the name...this is just a useless observation, my friend it's the manager of the restaurant next door.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Keefer w said:


> *There is a big plumbing outfit* *in tribeca that is a jewish family run company*, I can't remember the name...this is just a useless observation, my friend it's the manager of the restaurant next door.


 





A jewish plumber??....:blink: You must be joshing....:laughing:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> A jewish plumber??....:blink: You must be joshing....:laughing:


Haha can't get em on a Fri night or sat lol


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Joeypipes 23 said:


> Haha can't get em on a Fri night or sat lol


We make enough on Christmas


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> A jewish plumber??....:blink: You must be joshing....:laughing:


Never heard of Mike Diamond I guess.

Soooo... anybody else do water heater maintenance?


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

As the French say "retreat"


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

It is a good idea to check the operation of the flame safequard as well as lockup, manifold pressure and finally clocking the meter.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I never understood why people get so bent out of shape about that.
> 
> It's a heater that makes hot water = hot water heater :yes:
> 
> I don't call it that but I don't have a problem when other people do. I also use the term when targeting keywords.


 
Manufactuers call them "Water Heaters"
The are referenced in code books as "Water Heaters"

A Booster Heater is used to heat hot water and I guess you could say that is a "hot water heater", but that could also go for the second water heater in a pair of water heaters piped in series.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Never heard of Mike Diamond I guess.
> 
> Soooo... anybody else do water heater maintenance?


Your from Orange County and never heard of Mike Diamond Plumbing?

I thought he would have done a better job of marketing.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Associated Plum said:


> Your from Orange County and never heard of Mike Diamond Plumbing?
> 
> I thought he would have done a better job of marketing.


I worked in OC for 6 months and even I know who they are.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> Your from Orange County and never heard of Mike Diamond Plumbing?
> 
> I thought he would have done a better job of marketing.


Did you miss the part where I quoted Tommy stating he's never heard of a Jewish plumber? Mike is a Jew. That was the point I was making.


----------

